# Anyone heard of these digestive enzymes?



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

hey all, i have IBS-D and want to try out some natural remedies. i just picked up this bottle for $45.it's called 'Digestive Enzymes' from Cabot Health.each capsule contains:Amylase 14,000 DUProtease 28,000 HUTLipase 240 LipUCellulase 160 CUanyone heard of this?thanks


----------



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

ttt


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

they are some of the standard digestive enzymes you'll find in most enzyme supplements. tell us how it goes.


----------

